# TO-20 Radiator



## KYTO20 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am looking for replacement options for a TO-20 radiator. The replacement I purchased was probably an 8n unit though I was told it would be ok. Not so, the lower hose fitting did not provide enough clearance, the front cross member compressed it going through a rut and the rest is history. Has anyone retrofitted an automotive unit w/an electric fan? I have converted to 12v an it looks like I could remove the engine driven fan with no consequence. Thanks in advance.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum KYTO20 I can't answer your question but I am sure someone has tried... Hang about and we should get some good advice happening pretty soon.
:cheers: :aussie:


----------



## beardog (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello KYTO20. I had the same problem with a to30 radiator. I ended up going to ytmag and talking to the guys there. The one they sent fit like a glove. Make sure they check it before sending it. The guy even had a TO.. fergy and took one home to make sure. Good luck sending the one you have back. The place I bought the first one argued and tried not to take it back. Here is a pic of mine completed. Beardog


----------



## KYTO20 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks very much, the parts manual I have cross references all models (20, 30, 35) as compatible. I sent the an inquiry to YTMAG. By the way, very nice looking machine. Thanks again.


----------

